# Pictures of Pepper



## penguinsrxcore (Mar 26, 2009)

<center>I bought Captain Pepper (named after my boyfriend's favorite drink) in late December from Jill Smith in Tyler, TX. Here is a collection of pictures I've taken over the past 4 months 


































































(Let me free mommie!!!)















(Kevin taunting her for fixing her hair constantly)






















































</center>


----------



## penguinsrxcore (Mar 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/v/O3eoIqrieUI&hl


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Mar 26, 2009)

As far as I'm aware you can never have to many photo's of your fur baby's.

She's really cute.


----------



## penguinsrxcore (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 26, 2009)

Pepper is adorable.

I noticed in the litter box it looks like you are using Cat Litter, that litter is definetely not good to use for rabbits. Their are many other good litters to use. I myself use Wood Pellets. They are very inexpensive and easy to clean up.

Also the cage is very small for the bunny. Have you thought of making her one from the NIC panels? Also very inexpesive and you can make them to fit almost any space.

I hope you don't find me to forward with my suggestions. I only wish this forum was around when I got my bunnies cause I would have saved myself lots of money, I bought 2 of those store bought cages at over $100.00 each. My babies now have NIC cages which they love because they have lots of room.

I look forward to seeing more pictures of your Pepper.

Susan


----------



## penguinsrxcore (Mar 26, 2009)

Definately not forward at all! I love suggestions! I actually switched to wood pellets cause she doesn't like to sleep on them as much but when I run out I use some leftover kitty litter. I had that litter box left over from my late dwarf bunnies to use to potty train her and she's so attached to sleeping in it! And I so wish I hadn't spent all that money on that cage!! I saw the cube idea from Target and I'm going to set that up in my new house when I move in next week. I leave it open cause it is way to small for her! She goes in it to chow down hehe!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Mar 27, 2009)

Pepper is soo cute! 
What an adorable little girl! 
I love the picture with the bow in her hair! So cute!


----------



## Malexis (Mar 28, 2009)

I was also going to suggest about the cat litter and the cage.. My girl has a small NIC cage now and im making it bigger today  You can get tons of ideas for good cages in the photo philes forum!


----------



## penguinsrxcore (Mar 28, 2009)

*Malexis wrote: *


> I was also going to suggest about the cat litter and the cage.. My girl has a small NIC cage now and im making it bigger today  You can get tons of ideas for good cages in the photo philes forum!


I saw these and that is what I'm getting for my house! It's like 19$ for 8 squares which is lots of bunny room


----------



## Becca (Apr 22, 2009)

This blog has been mentioned in Today on RO


----------



## penguinsrxcore (Apr 22, 2009)

eee! How cool!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 22, 2009)

Another litter box filler that works really well with our rabbits is shredded newspaper. The lay in it, burrow under it, like to play with it,and, oh yeah, they also use it like the other litter fillers and void in it.


----------



## penguinsrxcore (Apr 22, 2009)

*Nancy McClelland wrote: *


> Another litter box filler that works really well with our rabbits is shredded newspaper. The lay in it, burrow under it, like to play with it,and, oh yeah, they also use it like the other litter fillers and void in it.


Thats what I've been using lately since she loves to play with it!


----------



## penguinsrxcore (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow me and Pep just moved into my first house and I noticed her not touching her water like a day later. I checked it out to see if there were any leaks or anything and there wasn't. She would only take sips from my finger after messing with the ball bearing. I went to the kitchen and got her extra bowl and filled it with water and she attacked it! She hadn't been drinking water for at least 2 days! The mounted water bottle is at her level and everything. I just don't understand her sometimes!


----------



## myheart (Apr 23, 2009)

Congratulations on the new house!!! You must be very excited about getting it arranged "just so." That is the most fun about a house, making it your home the way want it. 

Love all of the pics of Pepper!! I really like the nosie pic and the black/white pic-- she has such a great expression on that one. What color is she?Is she as cuddly as she looks?

myheart


----------



## penguinsrxcore (Apr 24, 2009)

*myheart wrote: *


> Congratulations on the new house!!! You must be very excited about getting it arranged "just so." That is the most fun about a house, making it your home the way want it.
> 
> Love all of the pics of Pepper!! I really like the nosie pic and the black/white pic-- she has such a great expression on that one. What color is she?Is she as cuddly as she looks?
> 
> myheart


Houses are so exciting! It'll be complete when my boyfriend comes back from Iraq! hehe
She is a sable point and she is very cuddly when you catch her! She's a mad woman!!


----------



## BSAR (Apr 25, 2009)

She is such a cutie!!
I love the last picture!!

Don't worry about taking too many photos, I love taking tons of pics of my bunnies too!


----------

